# [solved] problems setting up samba

## equaeghe

I'm using  a systemd setup and want to create a share available by guests, specifically meant for saving scans from my network connected multifunctional. The setup used to work in the past, but at some point stopped working.

/etc/smb.conf:

```
# Samba config file created using SWAT

# from UNKNOWN (127.0.0.1)

# Date: 2013/01/12 19:15:59

[global]

   workgroup = MYWORKGROUPNAME

   server string = Samba Server

   map to guest = Bad User

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 50

   dns proxy = No

   idmap config * : range = 

   idmap config * : backend = tdb

[scans]

   path = /home/scans

   read only = No

   guest only = Yes

   guest ok = Yes

   hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.178.0/24

   hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

```

Issues: samba.service doesn't start because /usr/sbin/samba does not exist (bug 573976). (But do I need it?)

 After starting smbd.socket, I get

```
# smbclient -L localhost

Enter root's password: 

Domain=[MYWORKGROUPNAME] OS=[Windows 6.1] Server=[Samba 4.2.9]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

        scans           Disk      

        IPC$            IPC       IPC Service (Samba Server)

Connection to localhost failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED)

NetBIOS over TCP disabled -- no workgroup available
```

 My multifunctional complains about name resolution (but I guess I should first fix my server setup).

I'm fine modifying my setup. I used guest access in the past for some reason I don't recall, but the multifunctional can be given a user name and password.

Any pointers appreciated.Last edited by equaeghe on Thu Jun 09, 2016 8:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vaxbrat

Is smbd.socket supposed to be some systemd-ish version of the smbd service?  With openrc my samba runs an smbd and an nmbd service in order to provide shares over workgroup to my winders clients and Android devices (using the ES file explorer app).

My first suggestion is to go poking around in /var/log/samba to see if you can find anything obvious with what's going wrong.  Hopefully systemd will relent and allow samba to actually maintain useful logs, but my experience with misbehaving rhel7.x systems has been less than stellar.

Look in /etc/conf.d/samba if you need to turn up debugging log levels (the -D switch) from the default settings.  Once I get to doing this, I'm probably also breaking out wireshark to see what's really going wrong over the wire.

----------

## equaeghe

 *vaxbrat wrote:*   

> Is smbd.socket supposed to be some systemd-ish version of the smbd service?  With openrc my samba runs an smbd and an nmbd service in order to provide shares over workgroup to my winders clients and Android devices (using the ES file explorer app).

 

Ok, I guess I forgot to enable the nmbd.service. After starting both smbd.service and nmbd.service, I get

```
# smbclient -L localhost

Enter root's password: 

Domain=[MYWORKGROUPNAME] OS=[Windows 6.1] Server=[Samba 4.2.9]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

        scans           Disk      

        IPC$            IPC       IPC Service (Samba Server)

Domain=[MYWORKGROUPNAME] OS=[Windows 6.1] Server=[Samba 4.2.9]

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        ROUTERNASNAME            My Router's Name

        MYHOSTNAME             Samba Server

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------

        MYWORKGROUPNAME          ROUTERNASNAME
```

Testing the multifunctional's access must wait until later, when I have some time again for this.

----------

## equaeghe

 *equaeghe wrote:*   

> Testing the multifunctional's access must wait until later, when I have some time again for this.

 

That just required enabling the samba service for my home zone in firewalld. (N.B.: smbd.socket didn't work for me, smbd.service did.)

----------

